# Ga show



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well All in all it went well. As the location was changed last minute it was rather confusing and unorganized on Saturday but we made it. Unfortunately the track was outside in the sun at first. I was able to find MARTY (pleasure to meet you) and he had some tents we were able to put over the track. That kept the sun off us but it was still very hot and the dogs didnt perform as well. By the way THANKS MARTY!!!!

Bailey was the BIG surprise. She took second both days!! The dog that beat her won the body trophy both days so it was a heck of a 40lb dog. Rebel took a Third on Saturday and took Second on Sunday. It was a VERY large and TOUGH class. The 55-65 is always the biggest and toughest class. So it was a good weekend with both dogs placing both days!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Congrats!:cheers: 

Sounds like it was a good time! 

And you got to meet Marty, how cool is that!

Did you take any pictures of the events?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Awsome congrates Bailey girl!!!! How cool to meet someone from the forum:cheers: Haven't seen Marty around for awhile. Wonder what he has been up to? Glad the show went well and so proud of Bailey and Rebel they are great dogs.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> Well All in all it went well. As the location was changed last minute it was rather confusing and unorganized on Saturday but we made it. Unfortunately the track was outside in the sun at first. I was able to find MARTY (pleasure to meet you) and he had some tents we were able to put over the track. That kept the sun off us but it was still very hot and the dogs didnt perform as well. By the way THANKS MARTY!!!!
> 
> Bailey was the BIG surprise. She took second both days!! The dog that beat her won the body trophy both days so it was a heck of a 40lb dog. Rebel took a Third on Saturday and took Second on Sunday. It was a VERY large and TOUGH class. The 55-65 is always the biggest and toughest class. So it was a good weekend with both dogs placing both days!!


Yeah it did turn out ok, I'm sure there were a few of people that got lost and gave up and went back home, were very sorry about that but there was nothing we could do,the other site had 3ins of water standing on it so we had to move it, I took AKA and Finale and they did pretty good.
On sat we took two first places and AKA out of 5 dogs got Best in show, Finale out of 11 dogs took Best of opposite, on sun AKA got 2nd place out of 9 dogs Finale got first out of 11.

*AKA taken first...*










*Finale taken first...*










*Best in show and Best of opposite...*










*AKA taken second on sunday,look at him he was maddd Lol...*










We had a few members show up, Thanks to all that came out in support of the Ga ADBA club, if you have pictures that you want to share great would love to see them.

I don't mind my pic on the web, but please get someones permission before posting their picture.
Thanks we enjoyed it.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Cool pics. Congrats to you as well, Marty! :cheers:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Judy!

Heres a few more of Finale...


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Finale is _way _ripped and should definately be included in the "buns of steel" thread.

Those are nice collars, Marty!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

You got a link? I looked


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

CONGRADULATIONS TO YOU, AKA and FINALE!!!!!!Glad you guys did so great. Yourdogs look awsome Marty.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

COngrats on your wins OldFort and Marty!!! 
Sounds like Gracie is getting off to a great start.

Great look'n dogs as always!! :thumbsup:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

OFK and marty, YOUR DOGS ROCK!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the commments. We really didnt get alot of pictures this time. We were too busy helping with the show but we managed one or two.

This was Bailey









And Rebel


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Those are great. Congrats!


----------

